# Extremely pregnant goat acting odd



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi y'all! First post, but I have been lurking for a while now. Lol

So my goat is at 146 days today. She is an 18 month old Nigerian dwarf and this is her first freshening. 

This morning she had a string of goo hanging off her vulva. I thought, ok, today is the day.... Then nothing happened. 

I just went out to check on her and she refused to go into the barn. She is just standing there, head against the fence. She walked into the barn with me, but as soon as I walked back put she noped and was back in the yard. 

Thoughts? Should I worry or just let her be? This is very first kidding....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by string of goo?


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What do you mean by string of goo?


 This is the best pic I could get. Nothing crazy, just that little bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just keep an eye on her. That isn't a lot of discharge.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be in pre-labor or just very uncomfortable.

Is her udder huge and tight?

Do you feel her ligs?

Are her sides dropping and getting more sunken in around the tailhead and hips/flanks?

A long amber color string of goo, is a sign, but can be missed, if it drops out before you see it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be in pre-labor or just very uncomfortable.

Is her udder huge and tight?

Do you feel her ligs?

Are her sides dropping and getting more sunken in around the tailhead and hips/flanks?

A long amber color string of goo, is a sign, but can be missed, if it drops out before you see it.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> She may be in pre-labor or just very uncomfortable.
> 
> Is her udder huge and tight?
> 
> ...


She is our first goat to kid. I have read for months, but cannot say for certain on things.

I can wrap my fingers completely around her tailhead and my fingers touch through the little bit of skin.

Udder is full. It has no extra skin at all Lol

Her sides do appear to have dropped. I can post pics if it would help. She has been extremely vocal today and keeps wandering off away from the other goats.

I am probably way over thinking things, I am just really attached to these goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No there is no such thing as over thinking! If I saw these signs that you have been saying I would be doing very often checks on her. The annoying thing about FF is that they can and usually do start these signs at the very start of prelabor. They really have no clue what is going on all they know is something isn’t right so can we say drama queens lol so you might end up doing A LOT of checking for nothing but always better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she sounds close.

Any kids yet?


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, she sounds close.
> 
> Any kids yet?


Not yet. She's been up and down all day and laying on the other side of property. Doesn't want me to touch her. This was her backside about an hour ago

She also has what looks like dried colostrum on her teats.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

I just don't truly know what I am looking for lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pre-labor can take a while.

Has she tried pushing yet?
If so, she is in trouble.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she doing?


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

She is still very pregnant and very annoyed. I was certain last night was the night. She made a nest. Was up and down, vocal and her tail was slimy (no actual discharge I saw though) stayed up with her till 4 am before i finally went to bed. 

Woke up and ran outside to see if there were kids just to find her looking at me as if I was crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No pushing yet?

Is she eating otherwise and acting normal?


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> No pushing yet?
> 
> Is she eating otherwise and acting normal?


No pushing and eating like a hog!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

She kidded about 3 hours ago! The baby was huge! We had to pull her, but mama is doing great and the baby has nursed several times.


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Karen Kuntz said:


> Congratulations! She is beautiful!


Thank you!!! I was a nervous wreck lol

Since she only had 1 kid, I should milk some of the colostrum out and freeze it, correct?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Spazzyyarn said:


> Thank you!!! I was a nervous wreck lol
> 
> Since she only had 1 kid, I should milk some of the colostrum out and freeze it, correct?


You can if you wanna.. i took colostrum on the second and third day cause i wanted him have all of that first day goodness. You might need milk her also. We had a singlet and i had milk his mama from the get go. He stayed with her 24/7 til two weeks old then he started gettin separated at night after that and i only milk once a day. Before he could be separated she got milked twice a day cause she had way more milks than he could drink. The harder part was when he was separated at first man how she wouldnt let down lol! So i took what she let me have, left her on the stand to go get him, then he nursed one side while i finished off the second. After a bit of that and him gettin too big to get on the stand too she now lets me have most of the preciouses of a mornin i just have massage her udder a bit toward the end.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

A big congrats, glad all is OK.


----------



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you all so much! 

And I am an idiot lol, he is a buck not a doe. (First time having a kid.... I had no idea what I was looking for lol)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the new buckling:run:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! With only a single, you can milk mom on first day. Obviously don't milk her out.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations! What a beautiful little boy! So glad momma and baby are both doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are not an idiot at all, never feel that way, besides, I have yelled out buckling when first born, when in fact it was a doeling later, LOL. They have hair back there sometimes, that makes them appear (buck). But that would make me an idiot too. :haha:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He had a sex change, it happens here all the time!!! Lol no it is very easy to see or not see things especially when your so excited! Congrats on the baby though, you did good goat mom :high five:


----------

